# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Ana fizike që ju pëlqen më shumë tek meshkujt...

## Mina

Duart!

----------


## gjithcka asgje

N.Q.S e ka mjekren me burme (nuk e di a eshte i njejti percaktim ne tere dialektet .....dhe me forta nese jo une nuk di ta percaktoj me fjale te tjera)

----------


## Estella

Syte.......pasqyra e shpirtit.

----------


## Mina

Gjithshka asgje, duhet ta kesh fjalen per ate cka ka trasheguar Michael Douglas nga i ati.

----------


## Brari

mjeker me bire ose gropez.

kirk daugllas tek SPARTAKU qe e ka dhene tirana dikur ishte film i mrekullueshem.

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

pjesa e gjoksit..kur e kane trup te bukur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## macia_blu

DUART, GJUNJET, DHE MOLLEN E ADAMIT. (dhe me qime ne gjoks)
nje burre pa duar  dhe gjunje te bukura, dhe pa molla adami e qime ne gjoks nuk  m'i vjen era BURRE.
Burrece, meshkuj, derkuce ka sa te duash.!
lol

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

iiiiiiiiiii mace burra me qime..thuj me mire Majmun leshtor hehehe
une kam qejf ata qe te gjoksi s'kane qime, dhe si me muskuj pak .They are cooooooool :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

shpatulla te gjera, nothing can top that.

----------


## macia_blu

uaaaaa, si moj majmune cfare thua?
Te perqafem me nje burre pa qime ne gjoks do te me dukej si te jem  duke provuar aftesite e mia  ne leszbizem. 
Shume  kel kel  i bute,  rreshqites , nje burre pa qime moj ne gjoks.
Nuk ishte budall zoti qe ia  fali  qimet burrit edhe ne gjoks , ose  as nuk harroi kur nuk na i fale edhe ne .
(se bej shaka, po vertete nje gjoks burri me qime eshte shume me i bukur se nje rrjepacuk) 
nje burre eshte me i bukur tullac ne koke se sa tullac ne gjoks.
keshtu  eshte bukur vetem per mua.lol
ama kam thene; vetem cilesite fizike(Duart, Gjunjet, Molla e adamit, dhe qime ne gjoks)

----------


## gjithcka asgje

ahhhh c`me hapet thesin e kujtimeve.......

dikur kam pas nje shoqe e cila e kishte te dashurin leshator(dmth me qime ne zonat me te mundmshme per nje mashkull..........)edhe qe thate juve , qe s`thate asgje kjo shoqja ime sa here mbaronte se beri dashuri shkonte me vrap ne pasqyre se e dinte qe patjeter midis dhembeve do ti kishte ngec ndonje qime...........

mua kur me tregonte shkrihesha se qeshuri por kur e mendoja nje qime mes dhembeve e ngecur OBOBOBOOOOO (me vinte per te vjelle...........)

IL MONDO E BELLO PERCHE`E` DIVERSO

----------


## macia_blu

ai me siguri duhet te kete qene "cjap i zi" ose "derr i zi" qe i paska patur qimet=lesh, ose qimet=tel (lol)
pastaj ty te ka ardhur te vjellesh  se ka qene i dashuri i asaj(shoqes) se po te kish qene yti...
i dashuri, nese eshte i dashuri...nuk mund te kete asgje, asgje qe me ben te vjell, diten qe me vjen te vjell(prej ciles do gje te tij(qofte edhe qime) nuk eshte me i dashur, eshte zgjidhes i nje pune ne krevat, ose as ashtu...!dmth, mbas te vjelles se pare i bej naften!

----------


## elda

Mua tek nje mashkull me pelqejne syte  sidomos ato me sy bojeqielli.

----------


## macia_blu

shiko elda, nje  burre eshte i bukur edhe me sy te shtrembera.
nje burre nuk e bejne syte me  te bukur, ose me pak te bukur, syte jane  ndikues vetem ne bukurine e femres.
Pastaj,  duhet te dime ti lexojme  syte qe te themi jane te bukur, sidomos tek nje burre. Po kur i lexuam ne femrat  syte e tyre (shume rralle) pasi ne  sa pa i lexuar ende, mbytemi ne to. (lol)
 nje burre me sy bojeqielli do me duket gjithmone nje kalama i parritur  kurre.  lol
burre  moj eda burre....lol
bera shaka me shume..., ok?

----------


## Vinjol

elda fatkeqesisht  une jam me sy blu lol  :ngerdheshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MEDEA

mua tek nje mashkull me pelqen me shume pjesa e fund-kurrizit, le ta quajme keshtu (si italianèt), gjithashtu edhe nje forma e kokes eshte shume e rendesishme, duke perfshire edhe qafen.
persa i perket diskutimit mbi qimet qe u hap me siper...mund te them se meshkujt me qime jane tipikè mesdhetarè...dhe eshte gje mèse normale...po ca ti besh ndonjehere kur me qime jane edhe femrat  :perqeshje:  atehere po qe eshte kulmi!  :perqeshje:  bye
shnet te gjitheve.

----------


## ReA_8

fundshpina dhe shpatullat percaktojne pak a shume bukurine fizike te nje mashkulli............................

----------


## karamelja

Duart,shpatullat,gjoksi,krahet,dhe prapanica mos te jet keq.lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YLLI MUCA

zonjusha karamele: 

mendja trala, edhe zemra vegje, po te shkruaj se e pash kete pasqyr tenden ne nje faqe te nje personi ikujt une jam abonua por maska jote eshte njolloj si e imja. biles me beri shum persthypje votat qe paske marr, megjithate edhe une po ta jap nje vot me shum. edhe cfar kisha per te shtuar ishe nje dy rrjeshta tek poezit e mia.

Me respekt e dashuri, 
nga une do te kesh 
buzeqeshje perseri.

Te uroj fat ne jet.

Me respekt: YLLI MUCA
From: UNITED KINGDOM

----------


## karamelja

Faliminderit YLLI!!

----------

